# Steelflex vs Gluvit Epoxy Water Sealer



## TC1OZ (Apr 22, 2010)

I am a huge noob and I'm looking for your guys expert opinion...


Whats the difference?

Fasco's Steelflex
https://www.fascoepoxies.com/products.html

vs

Gluvit Epoxy Water Sealer
https://www.fascoepoxies.com/products.html


The Gluvit site gives much more detail about the results of the product and sounds like its more what I need for my boat repair...

But there's a little voice inside my head telling me they are the exact same epoxy compound with a different brand name...

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you have the same link for both.
I have not needed either one yet. Gluvit is for the inside of your boat and steelflex is for the outside.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stel flex is like a thick plastic glove around your hull. Its worth every penny. They dont market it to guys like us, its more of an industrial product.


----------

